# Gerald Wallace Returning To Charlotte By Bus



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) -- Gerald Wallace is finally headed back to Charlotte. It's just going to take a while.
> 
> A week after the Bobcats' top scorer suffered a partially collapsed lung against the Lakers, doctors cleared Wallace to return home. But there's a catch: he still can't fly.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/02/03/bobcats.wallace.ap/index.html


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, that's gonna be one long trip but atleast he's alright. We need Gerald in the lineup again but I don't know what the timetable for a colapsed lung is. Or if it's even gonna effect his endurance or something?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

They charted a bus just for him?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

let him fly commercial


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> let him fly commercial


He can't fly.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

get well soon gerald.


----------

